# Pair of orchids



## jarek (May 3, 2010)

At last, some kind of success with this species.


----------



## Colorcham427 (May 3, 2010)

fantastic job man!


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 3, 2010)

Ditto!


----------



## jarek (May 3, 2010)

these pictures look better on my camera than in the post.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 3, 2010)

Yea, I use that excuse a lot to :tt2:


----------



## Rick (May 4, 2010)

Good job. They can be difficult to pair up.


----------



## jarek (May 4, 2010)

Rick said:


> Good job. They can be difficult to pair up.


Yeah, when I tried to breed Orchids last year, the males seemed to be very interested and drummed female a lot but they coudn't reach the female's abdomen. This time, male didn't even seemed to be aware of female, and on sunday morning when I light up the heating lamp for my mantids I just put him into female's enclousure, he wasn't looking at her but when she moved he jumped on her quickly and got to the business straght away, he didn't even drumm on her wings.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 6, 2010)

nice !!! great job


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Sep 6, 2010)

How many weeks had your female as Adult??

Did you keep them in the same enclousure??

My questions are because my female is now 2 weeks adult and my male is about 1.5 or 2 months adult, and I would like to know how do you try to mate them, take them outside or leave them together (I´m afraid because the female can eat everything)


----------



## Precarious (Sep 6, 2010)

Baby got back! Nice job.


----------



## jarek (Sep 8, 2010)

Mexxico Ghost said:


> How many weeks had your female as Adult??
> 
> Did you keep them in the same enclousure??
> 
> My questions are because my female is now 2 weeks adult and my male is about 1.5 or 2 months adult, and I would like to know how do you try to mate them, take them outside or leave them together (I´m afraid because the female can eat everything)


she was about 3,5-4 weeks old and the mating pair in the pictures was my second try, I thrown the male into female's tank and that worked, but female got sick and died soon after mating finished so this one was a fail too. I would try to mate them inside a spacious tank where you can control conditions and make sure that the male is aware of the female presence.


----------

